# Die adjustment question



## Atroxus (Nov 7, 2008)

I seem to be finding conflicting information about adjusting Lee carbide sizing dies. Even video on the Lee web site seems to contradict the pamphlet that comes with the Lee press I bought, which also contradicts the ABCs of reloading. The contradiction in the ABCs of reloading I will ignore since I figure Lee knows more about Lee equipment specifics than the author of ABCs. The contradictory info from the Lee document to the Lee video is disconcerting though.

Some instructions say if using carbide dies not to let the die come into contect with the shell holder, others say to screw the sizing die in with the ram all the way up until it makes contact with the shell holder. The video titled "Carbide Sizing die adjustment" on the Lee web site says to insert the die until it makes firm contact with the shell holder then lower the ram and turn the die in another quarter turn; while the instructions with my press say the same except for an additional "NOTE: Carbide dies should not be screwed in the additional 1/4 to 1/2 turn" 


Anyone have any insight on this? I don't know anyone that reloads to mentor me in person, so I am going with an abundance of caution checking most info I learn against multiple sources. Am I being too anal about this?


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

Atroxus said:


> I seem to be finding conflicting information about adjusting Lee carbide sizing dies. Even video on the Lee web site seems to contradict the pamphlet that comes with the Lee press I bought, which also contradicts the ABCs of reloading. The contradiction in the ABCs of reloading I will ignore since I figure Lee knows more about Lee equipment specifics than the author of ABCs. The contradictory info from the Lee document to the Lee video is disconcerting though.
> 
> Some instructions say if using carbide dies not to let the die come into contect with the shell holder, others say to screw the sizing die in with the ram all the way up until it makes contact with the shell holder. The video titled "Carbide Sizing die adjustment" on the Lee web site says to insert the die until it makes firm contact with the shell holder then lower the ram and turn the die in another quarter turn; while the instructions with my press say the same except for an additional "NOTE: Carbide dies should not be screwed in the additional 1/4 to 1/2 turn"
> 
> Anyone have any insight on this? I don't know anyone that reloads to mentor me in person, so I am going with an abundance of caution checking most info I learn against multiple sources. Am I being too anal about this?


I use a Lee Loadmaster press and previously used the Lee Pro 1000.

I also use Lee carbide sizing dies and factory crimp dies for 8MM, 357Mag, .40S&W, and .45ACP.

I have always set the dies to control final position of ram (the additional 1/4 etc.) and therefore provide maximum sized length. The FC die bottoming out also provides a more consistant crimp.

I have had excellent results using this method for something greater than 30,000 rounds, mostly 40S&W and 9MM.

You are not being too anal. Reloading is enjoyable but serious business that needs to be done correctly.

The only reason to not bottom the dies out would be to prevent damage to the carbide which is hard and, although very tough, brittle.

It can be chipped or cracked if handled wrong. The lee dies carbide element is protected to some extent by an outer steel casing.

I have not damaged any dies yet.

What press are you using?

tumbleweed


----------



## Atroxus (Nov 7, 2008)

Thanks for the info.  So basically letting the carbide die touch the shell holder is fine as long sa I am not slamming them together? I have the Lee Anniversary breech lock challenger kit.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

Atroxus said:


> Thanks for the info.  So basically letting the carbide die touch the shell holder is fine as long sa I am not slamming them together? I have the Lee Anniversary breech lock challenger kit.


Yes, that is my opinion.

However; It may not be as meaningfull to do so with a single stage press as it is with a progressive. Progressives need a positive stop for their carrier plate to prevent variables introduced when all stations are not loaded equaly letting the carrier plate (shell holder) tilt slightly. That is not true when using single stage equipment.

I reccomend you set your size and FC dies to almost kiss the shell holder but not quite.

tumbleweed


----------



## Atroxus (Nov 7, 2008)

Good to know. Several people on another forum suggested putting a piece of paper over the shell older then adjusting until the die touches the paper. I think I will go with that method.


----------



## Atroxus (Nov 7, 2008)

Well I finally got my loading table setup, and sized my first 10 cases. I wasn't brave enough to combine the sizing and priming into one operation though. Once I have my first batch of brass sized and measured to make sure none needs trimming will start putting in primers. Is all unfired brass so I am not expecting to need trimming, but I wanna get in habit early of doing everything the exact same way, all the time. Here is a pic of my loading table though. Pardon the poor image quality though it was taken on my phone.


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

I've always adjusted my sizing die (both steel and carbide) just like the Lee instructions state. I raise the ram to the top and screw the die down against it. Then I lower the ram and turn it in a little more to allow for the spring in the press. The die should size the whole case and just kiss or nearly kiss the shell holder when a case is being sized.


----------

